#ubuntu-ro 2011-08-15
<ubuntu-visitor0> buna seara, am o problema , pana acum foloseam ubuntu 9.04  acum folosesc ubuntu 11  ( imi placea la ubuntu 9.04 ca nu mai asteptam din momentul in care dadeam dublu click pe un fisier.deb pana cand incepea sa il instaleze!. Acum ma enerveaza supara deranjeaza faptul ca porneste acel utilitar mare si greoi "Ubuntu Software Center" Si de multe multe multe ori uita ceea ce are de facut !
<ubuntu-visitor0> cum pot reveni la versiunea in care dau dublu click pe un fisier.deb si trece instataneu la instalarea lui 
<ubuntu-visitor0> fara sa mai astept o mie de ani dupa "Ubuntu Software Center"
#ubuntu-ro 2011-08-18
<vali> neaţa!
#ubuntu-ro 2011-08-20
<vali> sal
<vali> nu aveţi chef de o poveste
<vali> :)
<vali> mă confrunt cu o problemă în ubuntu 11.4
<vali> pierd conexiunea la net prin wi-fi, la netbook ao 532h
<vali> nu-i dau de capăt nicicum
<skorpionwap> salutare
<skorpionwap> am vrut sa fac un upgrade
<skorpionwap> a descarcat toate pachetele
<skorpionwap> si apoi a aparut :
<skorpionwap> E: Could not perform immediate configuration on 'util-linux'. Please see man 5 apt.conf under APT::Immediate-Configure for details. (2)
<skorpionwap> ce trebuie sa fac?
<skorpionwap1> ?
<skorpionwap> e cineva aici?
<nkn> daca mai statea cateva minute..:P
#ubuntu-ro 2012-08-13
<Halexander9000> Buna ziua! M-ar putea ajuta cineva, va rog, cu o problema cu webcam-ul meu? As vrea sa dezactivez autoexpunerea aparatului din /dev/video1 . Se poate?
<micutz> salutari 
<micutz> e cineva on?
<micutz> stas esti ?
<stas> micutz, spune
<micutz> man tocmai am instalat 12.04   64 biti iar dupa ce instalez updateurile nu mai porneste interfata gradica
<micutz> grafica*
<micutz> ai idee ce pot face?
<micutz> stas mai esti ?
<stas> micutz, te rog sa intrebi pe forum
<micutz> k man
<Halexander9000> Buna seara! M-ar putea ajuta cineva, va rog, cu o problema cu webcam-ul meu? As vrea sa dezactivez autoexpunerea aparatului din /dev/video1 . Se poate?
#ubuntu-ro 2012-08-15
<gaim> neata
#ubuntu-ro 2012-08-17
<xuserr> salut
<xuserr> e cineva online?
<xuserr> ??????????????????????
<ext4ohoh> ello
#ubuntu-ro 2014-08-11
<ubuntu-visitor6> sall la toata lumea
<ubuntu-visitor6> ma ajuta si pe mine careva
#ubuntu-ro 2014-08-12
<paul_grozav> Este cineva ? :)
<paul_grozav> Am făcut o cerere la RDS să-mi deblocheze portul 25, a fost aprobată și mă pot conecta de pe net la un server pe portul 25, problema e că nu primesc/nu pot trimite bytes cu netcat am incercat
#ubuntu-ro 2016-08-15
<algern-n> salut
#ubuntu-ro 2016-08-17
<N3o> salutare!
<N3o> stie cineva daca exista pe undeva/sau cum pot instala gcc 5.3 pe unu Ubuntu 12.04?
#ubuntu-ro 2016-08-21
<triad> old man fdcx - de cand am inceput sa folosesc linux acum 12 ani te stiu prin zona :)
